# Is anyone elses TiVo more speedy tonight?



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

I've noticed the TiVo ui is a lot quicker this evening. I'm running sw 15.1.AE6-01-3-COO

anyone else?????


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Not significantly. I'm running the same version. It still takes over a second to show the right-hand pane when cursoring down the home page. About 5 seconds to get from watching live TV to My Shows.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Nope, just as sluggish as ever.


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

actually back to slow again tonight.. oh well..


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

Wife switched on tivo from standby and said it was more responsive(get her the tivo geek) this morning. but at about 7pm she said it was back to its old self

the wife watches loads more tv than me,so she would know if it was playing up 

PS: she has given our tivo box a name, SLUG. well the tv is called philips


----------

